# D80 vs D200



## LarryMartin830 (May 25, 2009)

What is the big deal between the two i been seeing all over the net buy the D80 or D200 my question is why one or the other?


----------



## benhasajeep (May 26, 2009)

Go on BestBuy.com right now and buy the D200 for $599!  It has been fluctuating between $599 and $679 for the last week or two.  I was just on last night was back to $599.  I have 2 - d300's and I was tossing around the idea of getting one just becasue it would a good deal.

D200 is a semi-pro model with better build.  It also has advantages like full metering capability with MF lenses.  For $599 it is the best deal going right now on a DSLR except for someone willing to go with Pentax.  But if your set on a Nikon.  And want a great camera for a great deal.  The D200 is it.  D80 vs. D200 the D200 wins hands down.


----------



## epp_b (May 26, 2009)

^ Agreed.  If the D200 is still $600 at Best Buy, then get that instead of the D80.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2009)

epp_b said:


> ^ Agreed. If the D200 is still $600 at Best Buy, then get that instead of the D80.


Some people push the D80 in lieu of the D40, D60 because they don't have a focus motor in them and some of Nikon's lenses won't AF on them. All these cameras have plastic bodies (as does the D90) and no weather sealing.

The D200 has a metal body, weather sealing, 1/8000 sec shutter, 9 exposure brackets, button all over it so you don't have to hunt through menus to change a setting, 2 command wheels, on and on.

*BUT*, the D200 was first released 11/1/2005 so it's image quality and ISO performance is no better than the D60. Actually DX Labs rates the D60 as having slightly higher for IQ than the D200.

The D200's metal body, weather sealing, other extra features and $600 price make it a great starter camera people can grow into.


----------



## kundalini (May 26, 2009)

Have a read through *Thom Hogan's review of the D200*. While you're there, read the D80 *&* D70 reviews as well.

Hands down, the D200 is a much more robust camera. Don't let the MP numbers scare you, you can still get great enlarged prints from 6MP. If high ISO is important, then neither the D80 or D200 are up to the challenge past ISO800.

At the end of the day, it's a matter you have to decide upon. Good luck.


----------



## delizo23 (Jun 15, 2009)

i have the d200. ISO sucks. but rest of the camera is amazing! the build quality is perfect. functionality is superb.

HAD a d80. upgraded to the d200. good camera too. but d200 just has more settings and customization. d80 was nice tho. probably better iso than the d200


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2009)

delizo23 said:


> ......... probably better iso than the d200


Probably? You mean you don't know?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 15, 2009)

I preferred the high ISO on the D80 over the D200, but it definitely wasn't either cameras strong point.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 15, 2009)

Lets face it ISO sucks on any camera more than about 60 months old now.

Here's a difference; one's metal, and weather sealed, and has a shutter with a longer life expectancy. If you're going to upgrade your camera again next year get a D80 now and wait. If you want something that will last get the D200.

With the exception of a few features here and there, the image quality of the two cameras are very close. The big difference is between the build, oh and the weight.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok.. NOt to play the devils advocate but I have used both the D80 and the D200. I went with the d80 for a couple reasons. The picture quality is better. The Higher ISO is less grainy. The D80 offers almost identical focusing capabilities at a cost that is better than the d200. In the end. You can justify going with either camera but it is mostly personal preference.I choose the D80....Others may choose the D200. In the end get the camera you want based on what you need. Either would be fine though.

Daniel Sach
www.sachphotography.us


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok.. Not to play the devils advocate but I have used both the D80 and the D200. I went with the d80 for a couple reasons. The picture quality is better. The Higher ISO is less grainy. The D80 offers almost identical focusing capabilities at a cost that is better than the d200. In the end. You can justify going with either camera but it is mostly personal preference.I choose the D80....Others may choose the D200. In the end the cameras are very very close. Either would be fine.

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## ScottWy (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been wondering about a D200.  When I bought my D50, it was all I could afford.  I thought the D80 was great, and the D200 tremendous.

Right now the only thing limiting me about the D50 is ISO.  I wonder how the D200 sensitivity quality compares to the D50.

The main advantage to the D200 is that older(*CHEAPER*) lenses would allow use of the in camera meter, while they would not in the D80.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2009)

Poor. D200 was known for crap high-ISO performance. If you're worried about your D50, then the D200 would only be really marginally better in these days terms. In 2004 terms it was hugely better. 

Replace cheaper with BETTER. How many 6mm f/2.8 lenses or Noct-Nikkor 58mm f/1.2 lenses exist these days in a modern form? None.
It not only opens up cheap lenses but also choice. How about a Vivitar 1 series 105mm f/2.4 macro. The one with a 780degree focusing range between infinity and 1:1. (The nikkor has 180degrees) I don't want to hear about the new smooth focusing systems, the gearing of that lens was second to almost none


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 11, 2009)

The whole reason I went with D300 over D90 (which scored slightly higher in performance over d300) was its ability to use older lenses.  Except for the lack of a split focusing circle mf lenses on the D300 are easy to use.  I have several MF lenses and don't think twice about grabbing one to use on them.  

And as Garbz pointed out, there are many great lenses available to use that are no longer made.  But there are less and less people that pay attention to something unless its easy this or auto everything.  Which is good for me as the prices will come down, and then I can buy them.


----------



## fast1 (Jul 11, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Have a read through *Thom Hogan's review of the D200*. While you're there, read the D80 *&* D70 reviews as well.
> 
> Hands down, the D200 is a much more robust camera. Don't let the MP numbers scare you, you can still get great enlarged prints from 6MP. If high ISO is important, then neither the D80 or D200 are up to the challenge past ISO800.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's a matter you have to decide upon. Good luck.



wow a really good in depth review site you shared, thanks


----------



## inTempus (Jul 11, 2009)

Simple, the D200 is a pro-sumer whereas the D80 is a consumer camera.  The controls on the D200 are better as is the construction of the body.  Both use CCD sensors so the IQ will be roughly the same.  I would much prefer the D200 over the D80 personally.


----------

